# l'esprit de l'escalier = το σύνδρομο της καθυστερημένης αντίδρασης



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'esprit_de_l'escalier
Καταρχάς δεν έχω ιδέα 1) Αν έχει ξαναμπεί* και 2) Αν το βάζω στο καταλληλότερο μέρος. 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, είναι μια αρρώστια που κατατρύχει κι εμένα, ευτυχώς όμως για την ώρα δεν έχω καταντήσει εξαιτίας της μισάνθρωπη όπως ο Ρουσό.  (Αντίθετα, μ' άρεσε πολύ εκείνο το _l’homme *sensible*, comme moi..._ του Ντιντερό ;) )

*αν και το αναζήτησα.

Τη συμβο(υ)λή σας, παρακαλώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Κάτι σαν _αντίδραση με χρονοκαθυστέρηση_, ψάχνεις, σωστά; Σε τι ρέτζιστερ; (Μα τι ρωτάω; Εκεί όπου ο αγγλόφωνος καταλαβαίνει αυτή την έκφραση που δεν είχα ξαναδεί...) Καθυστερημένη αντίδραση; Επιφοίτηση κατόπιν εορτής;

Να το μεταφέρουμε στα αγγλικά ή στα γαλλικά, άραγε;


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

ντιλεϊτοιμόλογος


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, το _ανετοιμόλογος _δίνει τη διάσταση της έλλειψης riposte την κατάλληλη στιγμή, αλλά δεν μεταφέρει και τη σημασία πως αυτό το riposte έρχεται αργότερα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Και περί ντιλέι: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ntileu_ntilei_14012.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, το _ανετοιμόλογος _δίνει τη διάσταση της έλλειψης riposte την κατάλληλη στιγμή, αλλά δεν μεταφέρει και τη σημασία πως αυτό το riposte έρχεται αργότερα.


Γι' αυτό το έσβησα... . Έσβησα επίσης το βραδετοιμόλογος επειδή δεν χαρακτηρίζει τέτοιους πρωινούς τύπους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Το πνεύμα άργησε μια σκάλα...
Βραδυπνευματώδης τύπος.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Κρίμα που είναι καταδικαστέα η χρήση μικτής γραφής (ελληνική-λατινική), διότι τότε θα έγραφα late-οιμόλογος ή L8οιμόλογος.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Βραδεία ανάφλεξη. Βραδείας ανάφλεξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Βραδυφλεγής, βραδύκαυστος


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

«πνευματώδης με διαφορά φάσης»


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Πρωτολογισμός: *ραντανπλανισμός*.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Μα, ο Ραντανπλαν είναι _αμβλύνους _— δεν έχει _ποτέ _τη σωστή έκλαμψη (έστω και με ντιλέι) απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Ναι, έτσι είναι - συμπαθεί τους Ντάλτον και μισεί το Λούκι Λουκ, και τέτοια.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Νόμιζα ωστόσο ότι αυτός είναι το σύμβολο της καθυστερημένης αντίδρασης.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Της γενικευμένης νοητικής υστέρησης, μάλλον.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βραδυφλεγής, βραδύκαυστος



+1. 
Συναινώ - και πάσχω κι εγώ απ' αυτό ώρες ώρες, οπότε συμπάσχω.
 
Επίσης: βραδυαπαντητικός, αργατακαδόρος, υστερετοιμόλογος.

Ο μεταπνευματώδης (post-witty).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

l'esprit de l'escalier - η πραγματική ιστορία

«Ακόμη θυμάμαι», είπε στην παρέα του ο Ντιντερό, «εκείνη τη φορά που μου είπε ο πατέρας μου _"για κατέβα τις σκάλες μικρέ και πήγαινε στην εξώπορτα να δεις αν έρχομαι"_. Κατέβηκα κουτρουβαλώντας τις σκάλες πριν καλά καλά συνειδητοποιήσω τι μου είχε πει. Φτάνοντας κάτω, το κατάλαβα και με πήρε το παράπονο. Εκείνη την ημέρα το πίστεψα οριστικά: Ποτέ μου δεν θα κατόρθωνα να γίνω πιο έξυπνος, πιο όμορφος, πιο δυνατός από αυτόν τον σπουδαίο, μεγάλο, σοφό άντρα...»


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

Σας απολαμβάνω όλους μαζί και αηδονίζομαι που λέει και μια ψυχή! :lol:
Δοκτορούκο, σε κανένα κείμενο δεν το βρήκα -ή μάλλον λάθος. Ασφαλώς και το βρήκα σε κείμενο (για την ακρίβεια σε τούτο 'δω 'δώ), αλλά κανείς δεν μου ζήτησε να το μεταφράσω. Από μόνη μου μπήκα σας έβαλα στον κόπο, χεχεχε, :devil: για να δω γι' άλλη μια φορά την ανυπέρβλητη δημιουργικότητά σας! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρωτολογισμός: *ραντανπλανισμός*.



Όχι, Νικελίνο. Ραντανπλανισμός είναι εκείνη η κατάσταση κατά την οποία το υποκείμενο έχει μια ξαφνική έκλαμψη ευφυΐας (εντελώς μέτριας και συνηθισμένης για τα κοινά μέτρα, βαθμού σούπερ ντούπερ ουάου αϊνσταϊνδιάνοιας για το ίδιο) η οποία υπερφορτώνει τα κυκλώματα, καίει φλάντζες, ενώσεις, κάρτες, πλακέτες, ολοκληρωμένα και τα πάντα όλα, και καταλήγει σε λιποθυμικό επεισόδιο. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Μπέρνι (#19), θησεοτροπείς! :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι (#19), θησεοτροπείς! :lol:


Μαλλαλόγια, βάζει ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές και γλωσσοπλαστικές προκλήσεις.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μαλλαλόγια, βάζει ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές και γλωσσοπλαστικές προκλήσεις.



Say wha? 



Comeagain?


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι (#19), θησεοτροπείς! :lol:



No, doc...






(in greek!) :lol::lol:

Thanks, everybody! :wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "το πνεύμα του... σκαλώνει"; :twit:

(Εδώ πια δε μιλάμε για *βραδύκαυστο, *δε μιλάμε για *βραδυφλεγή*, μιλάμε για πέρσι κάηκε φέτος βρόμισε... ) :curse::laugh::laugh:


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

...
Α, σερί-ξεκοπή το πήρες; ;) 
Καλό αυτό με το σκαλώνει, αλλά οι σκάλες είναι απαραίτητες; Οι προχώ Αμερικανοί το λένε κι elevator wit.

Μια που λες για πνεύμα - και το οινικό συγκινεί πολλούς - μερικά χυμαδιά: αργαπόσταγμα (σοφίας και μη), στερνόπνευμα (μου να σ' είχα πρώτα), υστερολαμπικάρει, βραδυλαγαρίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Εμένα μου αρέσει το _πνεύμα που σκαλώνει_.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> Οι προχώ Αμερικανοί το λένε κι elevator wit.


Αυτοί παραείναι βιαστικοί για να κατεβούν από σκάλες, γι' αυτό παίρνουν ασανσέρ -εξ ου και οι βιαστικότεροι απ' αυτούς έχουν ακόμα και δικό τους χρονικό μέτρο

ΥΓ. Φαντάζεσαι λοιπόν πόση ώρα κάνει ένας Νεοϋορκέζος να βρει πληρωμένη απάντηση όταν το πνεύμα του έχει σκαλώσει στο πεντχάουζ και κατεβαίνει με τα πόδια ενώ αυτός βρίσκεται ήδη στο πλεϊμπόι  ισόγειο του ουρανοξύστη; :devil:

Edit: Μιλάμε για απάντηση πληρωμένη με τρίμηνη επιταγή


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

...
Χε χε, απ' όλα βρίσκεις στον μπαχτσέ: *New York minute*.


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Χε χε, απ' όλα βρίσκεις στον μπαχτσέ: *New York minute*.


Σιγά που δε θα 'βρισκα!


----------



## cougr (May 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> No, doc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called ΣΚΑς, which can variously translate as: Σύνδρομο Καθυστερημένης Αντίδρασης/Ανταπάντησης/Απόκρισης.:)


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

:upz::upz::upz::upz::upz::upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Alexandra


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Dr. Alexandra




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Σας έχω πει, μη μ' αφήνετε να σχολιάζω πριν τον δεύτερο καφέεεεε! :devil::devil:

Άσ' το εκεί, γιατρέ μου, ως μνημείο της γνωστής (διαγράφεται λέξη). Καταφθάνει οσονούπω το σωστό εικονίδιον!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2012)

Μη SKAS, Μπέρνι!

Εμ, δεν σε πρόλαβα...


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

Εsκάς οι βέβηλοι! :lol: :devil:

Εdit: Κι όταν λέω_ βέβηλοι_ εννοώ φυσικά me myself and I... :angel::angel:


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

Ασχετο: Λέει ο cougr: _ which can variously *translate* as:_

Εγώ πάλι, ενστικτωδώς θα το έβαζα παθητικό. :s χμμμμ... μούμπλε μούμπλε πρέπει να το σκεφτώ αυτό...


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2012)

(Τούτη 'δώ πρέπει να την κρατήσουμε στο φόρουμ με νύχια και με δόντια. Γουφ! )


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (Τούτη 'δώ πρέπει να την κρατήσουμε στο φόρουμ με νύχια και με δόντια. Γουφ! )



:blush::blush::wub::wub:


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ασχετο: Λέει ο cougr: _ which can variously *translate* as:_
> 
> Εγώ πάλι, ενστικτωδώς θα το έβαζα παθητικό. :s



Καλημέρα. Δύο πρόσθετες προσεγγίσεις, για να ενισχύουμε το ένστικτο (που δεν είναι ένστικτο, αλλά όσα έχουμε μάθει ως τώρα):

(1) Γκουγκλάρισμα:
*can translate as*

(2) Λεξικό (εδώ το ODE):
*translate
*verb [with object]
express the sense of (words or text) in another language: several of his books were translated into English
[no object] be expressed or be capable of being expressed in another language: _shiatsu literally translates as ‘finger pressure’._


Ελπίζω να μη μ' αγαπάς λιγότερο τώρα.  :wub:


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να μη μ' αγαπάς λιγότερο τώρα.  :wub:



Κάθε άλλο, καλέ μου! Αγαπώ πολύ εκείνους που με βοηθούν να βελτιώνομαι. :wub:


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2021)

Σε ανάρτηση σε γλωσσική ομάδα σχετικά με το «πνεύμα της σκάλας» (l'esprit de l'escalier) κατατέθηκε αυτό το εύρημα από την εφημερίδα _Το Έθνος_ του 1936 (κατά δήλωση του αναρτήσαντος). Εδώ βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται με σημασία μεταφορική σε συνδυασμό με την κυριολεκτική.


----------

